# 600 intake snorkel



## Lance112 (May 22, 2014)

Has any body on here snorkelled their intake on an 1998 griz 600?


Lance is my name, quading is the game.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If its like a 660 have fun with that. Helped a buddy do his 660 and there's a lot **** to do IMO.


----------

